# radical and full trikes



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

post some pixs of radical and full trikes the ones that r still showin


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh: 
drop em
xtrike
asylum
rauls oro de aztlan
that blu texas trike
poket change
living legend
knights quest 1 and 2 
grims gay ass


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 10:38 PM~8431070
> *:uh:
> drop em
> xtrike
> ...


    :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh: 
no mames guey


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat the fuk u say bitch
post pixs


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im bored and ur lucky cus of it 
that im posting pics
if not ur fuked









kings wish 









legions wizard bike









asylum 









dragons somting


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

drop em


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

poket change???????????????????????


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

those rims on asylum trow off the bike it doesnt even match the disc brake


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chill bitch
ill get there so stfu
then thers this gay shit


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 10:58 PM~8431302
> *chill bitch
> ill get there so stfu
> then thers this gay shit
> ...


wat classwill that shit b in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mexica trika

poket change









old skool xtrike









blu texas tike









rabbits old tirke skrkgirl owns now


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 30 2007, 11:02 PM~8431341
> *wat classwill that shit b in
> *


i dont know, all i know it took best radical trike, best radical bike/trike, and best in show.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 08:58 PM~8431302
> *chill bitch
> ill get there so stfu
> then thers this gay shit
> ...


can u even ride that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nights quest 2 back in the day
























living fuken legend bitch


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oro de aztlan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 30 2007, 07:36 PM~8431048
> *post some pixs of radical and full trikes  the ones that r still showin
> *


Why?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 11:35 PM~8431744
> *Why?
> *


my full might b a trike


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> [/img]
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ramos505/BIKES/yourworst.jpg
> wat about a tank like this


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 08:21 PM~8431585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that aint no tank stupid


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 30 2007, 08:45 PM~8431855
> *my full might b a trike
> *


I wont matter cause your never going to bring your trike out to cali to compete against these bikes.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8432076
> *I wont matter cause your never going to bring your trike out to cali to compete against these bikes.
> *


probably the only comp hes gonna have over here is that blue trike and me.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u ahahahhahah hell beat u in a blink man come the fuk on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 30 2007, 09:16 PM~8432327
> *probably the only comp hes gonna have over here is that blue trike and me.
> *


you have a trike?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

hopefully i wil have full trike in the making


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

semi fuker semi


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 09:26 PM~8432461
> *semi fuker semi
> *


in the air...semi trike full trike n idk...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

semi


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8432076
> *I wont matter cause your never going to bring your trike out to cali to compete against these bikes.
> *


i d0 pln on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you going to go out to texas or to cali first?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Jul 31 2007, 06:02 AM~8431341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I helped him put that together at 10 PM Friday night. Tombstone 2 was barely put together at 9:30 Sunday morning  The cost of getting new frames at the last minute


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 01:25 AM~8433247
> *Are you going to go out to texas or to cali first?
> *


most likely cali cuz i want to meet the people from lil im kool wit


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 10:31 PM~8433299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAH
Its awesome to bring that in the bike forum.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 12:23 AM~8432419
> *you have a trike?
> *


bike.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 12:23 AM~8432416
> *u ahahahhahah hell beat u in a blink man come the fuk on
> *


you dont know what i have planned. only me and drop'em know what it is.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

NOT A FULL OR A RADICAL TRIKE....BUT THIS IS ONE TRIKE FROM ''MIRACLES CAR CLUB IN AUSTIN TEXAS!!........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8431486
> *can u even ride that
> *


Thats the only one you had rideability questions about?


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

i just got done clearcoating this, whhat u think?i wanted to crome my forks but i didnt get time to.


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

mybad : /


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 31 2007, 12:01 PM~8435560
> *NOT A FULL OR A RADICAL TRIKE....BUT THIS IS ONE TRIKE FROM ''MIRACLES CAR CLUB IN AUSTIN TEXAS!!........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the forks


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

what the hell is that?chicken wire?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8435647
> *I like the forks
> *


thats cause they were the forks off of sic deville


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jul 31 2007, 12:12 PM~8435652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks better in blue.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jul 31 2007, 09:11 AM~8435644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV THAT FUCKIN FRAME!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

any suggestions? im still not sure im done, u know?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jul 31 2007, 09:23 AM~8435731
> *any suggestions? im still not sure im done, u know?
> *


''i think you should chrome out the forks and sissy bar!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....jus a suggestion!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 31 2007, 09:26 AM~8435762
> *''i think you should chrome out the forks and sissy bar!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....jus a suggestion!
> *


it would really bring out the bike alot better.....U KNOW!!..


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

some1 told me to paint my fenders? good idea or bad?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 31 2007, 12:26 PM~8435762
> *''i think you should chrome out the forks and sissy bar!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....jus a suggestion!
> *


leave em painted, they look good on that bike. do some pinstriping on the seat pan.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 09:31 AM~8435795
> *leave em painted, they look good on that bike. do some pinstriping on the seat pan.
> *


uuummm....yea that'll work too :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jul 31 2007, 09:29 AM~8435786
> *some1 told me to paint my fenders? good idea or bad?
> *


well i would say that since u already got the forks and the sissy bars painted then to leave the fenders alone cause then the bike would have too much paintin and not enough chrome to bring it out!!...ya know?!....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jul 31 2007, 09:12 AM~8435652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the topic read full or radical trikes. This aint no trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 10:03 AM~8436044
> *I thought the topic read full or radical trikes. This aint no trike
> *


X2


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 10:03 AM~8436044
> *I thought the topic read full or radical trikes. This aint no trike
> *


AND DEFINETLY NOT RIDEABLE


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

its gunna bee dont trip


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

chaleh , q-vo homies? r u guna make it to the portland show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 10:16 AM~8436172
> *<span style='color:green'>X 895,458,151.00*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 10:16 AM~8436172
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HATERZ


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 10:37 AM~8436360
> *HATERZ
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 08:16 PM~8436172
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

Drop em who did ur ulpostry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 31 2007, 10:46 AM~8436437
> *Drop em who did ur ulpostry
> *


I think he said it was your mom? :dunno:



































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WTF IS GOING ON WITH THE CROWN?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 08:47 PM~8436448
> *I think he said it was your mom?  :dunno:
> j/p  :biggrin:
> *



I was gonna say that too :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 09:16 PM~8436659
> *WTF IS GOING ON WITH THE CROWN?
> *



For some peole its called a tiara now go back to doing a CAD Miss America :buttkick:



:roflmao: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 31 2007, 10:46 AM~8436437
> *Drop em who did ur ulpostry
> *


Upholstery was done by HENRY's a guy here in Baytown


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 11:16 AM~8436659
> *WTF IS GOING ON WITH THE CROWN?
> *


The CROWN, ill get it in VEGAS Oct. 7


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 10:52 PM~8437515
> *The CROWN, ill get it in VEGAS Oct. 7
> *



Am I making you one? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 31 2007, 01:55 PM~8437049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotdamn you two!!! you know what i mean


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 11:01 PM~8437573
> *gotdamn you two!!! you know what i mean
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

most of these trikes are not out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 31 2007, 11:20 PM~8437729
> *most of these trikes are not out
> *



The only ones out there competing for the title this year are Professor X and 2D Grave. I dont know about the Crow but he don't got what it takes anymore. Its still a bad ass trike but not a contender anymore, he's like 70 yr old Rocky


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 03:25 PM~8437781
> *The only ones out there competing for the title this year are Professor X and 2D Grave.  I dont know about the Crow but he don't got what it takes anymore.  Its still a bad ass trike but not a contender anymore, he's like 70 yr old Rocky
> *





 :angry: time will tell


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 1 2007, 12:59 AM~8438653
> *[/size]
> :angry:  time will tell
> *



TNT for laser cut parts don't forget. We can do water jet parts too but they're expensive but if you want to run with the big dogs you gotta get off the porch


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 01:25 PM~8437781
> *The only ones out there competing for the title this year are Professor X and 2D Grave.  I dont know about the Crow but he don't got what it takes anymore.  Its still a bad ass trike but not a contender anymore, he's like 70 yr old Rocky
> *


thats not true


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 07:14 PM~8439362
> *TNT for laser cut parts don't forget.  We can do water jet parts too but they're expensive  but if you want to run with the big dogs you gotta get off the porch
> *


what about plasma cut parts.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

*fuckkkkkkkkk full and radical customs *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 04:14 PM~8439362
> *TNT for laser cut parts don't forget.  We can do water jet parts too but they're expensive  but if you want to run with the big dogs you gotta get off the porch
> *


yaaaaaawn 
have a better hookup  and his name is neal


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

raul im going to put your trike into retirement :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 31 2007, 04:31 PM~8439579
> *raul im going to put your trike into retirement  :cheesy:
> *


sure u are...................................


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> how is this bike full


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> meant this one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its radical u stupid shit
thats not the drastic one 
god dma it ur such a damn retareddddddddddddddddddddd fuker


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

drastic bike
no tank 
that shit udner tank .5
skirts 1
caped seta n crank 1
no seat post .5
3mods


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 31 2007, 04:31 PM~8439579
> *raul im going to put your trike into retirement  :cheesy:
> *


Get in line. I have been hearing that shit for years and no one has done anything. I will be waiting.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 03:35 PM~8439617
> *sure u are...................................
> *


naw he said he was going to retire it after this year or some shit :dunno:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 03:42 PM~8439684
> *Get in line. I have been hearing that shit for years and no one has done anything. I will be waiting.
> *


wear do i sing up?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> > meant this one
> 
> 
> wat class is it in then eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jul 31 2007, 04:42 PM~8439681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:baghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 04:42 PM~8439681
> *drastic bike
> no tank
> that shit udner tank .5
> ...


three mods is full...n wat class if i put a tank...n faced sissy bar


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

still full sutpid god dman it 
parts are just points and fenders 2 u tell u amillion god damn timessssssss god damn you i tell u and tell you damn it fuken memorize it fuker


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 31 2007, 04:44 PM~8439703
> *wear do i sing up?
> *


You can sign up Aug 26th in San Mateo.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 04:51 PM~8439788
> *You can sign up Aug 26th in San Mateo.
> *


 :0 RAULS IS CALLING U OUT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 31 2007, 04:52 PM~8439798
> *:0 RAULS IS CALLING U OUT :biggrin:
> *


I aint calling anyone out. If you want to compete and say your trike is better. Then thats where I will be.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 04:53 PM~8439806
> *I aint calling anyone out. If you want to compete and say your trike is better. Then thats where I will be.
> *


TRU TRU


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, yall need to quit with all the talking.........................................


2 D GRAVE IS TAKING ALL TRIKE COMP TO THE GRAVE :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no so sure about that Emilio


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 05:06 PM~8439954
> *no so sure about that Emilio
> *



WANT TO BET


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 05:53 PM~8439806
> *I aint calling anyone out. If you want to compete and say your trike is better. Then thats where I will be.
> *


real talk


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 08:04 PM~8439929
> *Man, yall need to quit with all the talking.........................................
> 2 D GRAVE IS TAKING ALL TRIKE COMP TO THE GRAVE :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


might b compting aganst u soon if i get my shit goin


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 04:53 PM~8439806
> *I aint calling anyone out. If you want to compete and say your trike is better. Then thats where I will be.
> *


GO TO VEGAS THEN.....................


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

WAT CLASS U IN DROPEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 05:04 PM~8439929
> *Man, yall need to quit with all the talking.........................................
> 2 D GRAVE IS TAKING ALL TRIKE COMP TO THE GRAVE :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


Word?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 31 2007, 05:12 PM~8439979
> *might b compting aganst u soon if i get my shit goin
> *



COOL. WE NEED MORE BIKES OUT THERE


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 08:15 PM~8440014
> *COOL. WE NEED MORE BIKES OUT THERE
> *


not many trikes that aint street out now


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 03:51 PM~8439788
> *You can sign up Aug 26th in San Mateo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i cant even finish my frame welding with a stick welder is a bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 31 2007, 05:19 PM~8440060
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i cant even finish my frame welding with a stick welder is a bitch
> *


crazy


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2007, 07:54 PM~8431258
> *drop em
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats a nice ass bike, its not an over kill. Are you still able to ride it when its laid out like that ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

A MAN ONCE TOLD ME THAT ACTIONS ARE LOUDER THAN WORDS ! SO I SAY LETS SEE SOME ACTIONS FUCKERS ITS A LAYITLOW THING ! PEOPLE RUN THERE MOUTHS TALKING THIS AND THAT IF YOURE TALKING ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS PICS OR IT NOT TRUE ! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys can't forget about fatal attraction the trike of the year back in 98 does anyone have pics of it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that bike was token apart and sold on ebay :tears: the frame was hella fuked up for 350
that hyrdolic kit exalaber sold was from this bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2007, 11:37 PM~8443323
> *that bike was token apart and sold on ebay :tears: the frame was hella fuked up for 350
> that hyrdolic kit exalaber sold was from this bike
> *


do you have pics of it and how long ago was this


----------



## Dannyg124 (Apr 2, 2011)

Post some trikes on WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/LOWRIDERTRIKES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some great quotes up in this topic.


----------

